# Gtx 960



## SatanLucifer (Mar 7, 2015)

will the GTX 960 be an overkill for gaming at a resolution of 1366*768p


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2015)

yes 
but what is the rest of your config


----------



## SatanLucifer (Mar 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> yes
> but what is the rest of your config



CPU - i5 4440 3.1 GHz
GPU - Zotac Nvidia GTX 960
PSU - Corsair CX500 500 Watts 
RAM - Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
MoBo - Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H
Cabinet - Antec ASK-4000B-U3 Mid Tower Cabinet
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 rpm
Monitor - 1366*768 resolution ,refresh rate-60 HZ
IF gtx 960 is overkill could u suggest another graphic cars (only Nvidia)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

IMO, later sell your old monitor and get a Dell S2240L. No point in downgrading to other GPU.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 7, 2015)

why opening a new thread when you have one already? 

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/190272-questions-regarding-my-new-rig.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2015)

SatanLucifer said:


> will the GTX 960 be an overkill for gaming at a resolution of 1366*768p



Just get the Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB @ 11k for your present monitor.Its enough. Later on after 2-3 years you can upgrade to new GPU + Monitor.


----------



## SatanLucifer (Mar 8, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Just get the Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB @ 11k for your present monitor.Its enough. Later on after 2-3 years you can upgrade to new GPU + Monitor.



willt he 750 ti be futureproof for next 3-4 years?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

SatanLucifer said:


> willt he 750 ti be futureproof for next 3-4 years?



Nope, better to buy 960 and then upgrade the monitor later in 5-6 months. No point in buying 750 Ti and then selling it to buy 950 Ti or even 960.


----------



## SatanLucifer (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, better to buy 960 and then upgrade the monitor later in 5-6 months. No point in buying 750 Ti and then selling it to buy 950 Ti or even 960.



thnx buddy


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2015)

750 ti has reached the end of it's lifecycle, imo.. regardless of everything, get 960, its a vfm card and it shd handle most next gen games  atleast for 3 years with high preset


----------

